# Runny eyes



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I am still puppy hunting but I noticed that some pups have runny eyes. I have been told this is natural and just the salt in their eyes first thing in the morning. 

Is this your experience? Is it a common problem with cockapoos?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think a bit of sleep in their eyes is normal. It's usually dry and crusty and ipick it out of my dogs eyes with my finger


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake's eyes run during the day also. The vet checked him and said he is fine. I try to keep the hair cut away from his eyes for this reason. I do have to clean a fair amount of eye boogers  each day.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Boogers! That's a new one! Glad to know it's not something to worry about. Thanks.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Some pups are prone to tear staining, this can in some dogs be seen at a very early age. Sometimes it can clear up others have it for life or develop it when they are a bit older. 

How old were the pupps. How runny we're the eyes, was it just watery or was it gooey. Did the eyes look inflamed or soar, how did mums eyes look.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

They were 5 weeks and no, there didn't look like there was any infection or swollen eyes, just runny wet.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

I think it's common in most dogs , not just cockapoos. Teething can cause it - the swollen gums and jaw press on the tear ducts, blocking them temporarily.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

When I first had Dudley he had quite weepy eyes for a while, but its pretty rare now, just the very occasional dry bit to pick off.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

That's interesting dawn -Did you change his diet or do you think Dudley just grew out of it?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RangerC said:


> That's interesting dawn -Did you change his diet or do you think Dudley just grew out of it?


I wish Jake would grow out of it.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Think he must have grown out of it, no change in food. Maybe was teething as thinking about it, it was after his adult teeth were established that it seemed to stop, but I am not an expert and don't really know if that was it! when he was very young it was like tears, then for a while there were gloopy lumps in the morn, then it seemed to stop.


----------

